

HiDPI support in Gnome - sciurus
http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2013/06/28/hidpi-support-in-gnome/

======
bsimpson
Glad to see someone's working on it, though as an end user, I won't care all
that much until it lands.

For what it's worth, I've been using the `-dpi 239` flag in xserverrc and
openbox scales just fine for my Chromebook Pixel. Some apps don't, but for the
most part, it works for me:

[https://github.com/appsforartists/pixel_webdev/blob/master/r...](https://github.com/appsforartists/pixel_webdev/blob/master/root/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc)

------
mrinterweb
I'm very glad that people in the linux community are working to support HiDPI
displays. I recently tried to use a new MacBook Pro Retina with linux, and my
outcome was that it was marginally usable with a HiDPI display.

------
zw
Kinda shameful that DPI scaling has never been a thing in Linux. I'm glad it's
being worked on. I'll keep a Linux install kicking around once Wayland and/or
Mir land with this stuff.

~~~
randallu
It's a really hard problem -- especially for fractional scales where hairlines
become blurry (or too wide, or too thin, or inconsistent).

~~~
rbanffy
It's not a hard problem at high pixel densities. We should be able to just
specify the display density in DPI and sizes with device independent units.
We've been doing this with print for ages.

